# gogol bordello



## mj27

is a band ive recently descovered... i know i'm late but oh well. id always heard start wearing purple which i found kind of annoying... but i've fallen in love with their other stuff. wonderlust king, american wedding, alcohol to name farorites. ive been on the search for similar bands. any ideas? or good music in general... was also looking into a lot of math rock too. so any recommendations?


----------



## bryanpaul

i fuckin love this gogol bordello video!....epic



one of my favorites is the Dandelion Junk Queens... if you like accordians and musical saws and gypsy soundin type shit...you might dig 'em





that last one is from my youtube channel... got a few travel slideshows with music you might like....but yeah


----------



## soapybum

Some good mathcore bands are botch and the fall of troy. cant remember what the name of it is but after FoT broke up the lead singer/gtrist did another project which is like FoT version2. just wikipedia the shit to find out the band name. For gypsy folk i'd say check out railyard ghosts, they're a street band from the dirty river collective.


----------



## thefourthgeorge

Young thread, I get to be the first to post Blackbird Raum:


As far as math rock goes, you might have heard of them already but Battles is great:


----------



## Bandito Dan

If you want actual gypsy (Romani) music, try Taraf De Haiduks, Kocani Orkestar, Goran Bregovic, Boban Markovic, and Fanfare Ciocarilia.
Devotchka is cool for more indie-gypsy-whatever. They're kind of like a really mellow Gogol (That's a pretty loose analogy, because they're not really all that Gogol-y). They did the music for Little Miss Sunshine, if you're familiar with that movie. Shantel does some interesting mixing of electronica and Romani music, which might interest you. I don't really like him _that_ much, but his music does have a lot of energy that you might like if you like Gogol. You might like Beirut too. They're not nearly as energetic as Gogol, but they have similar instrumentation and a lot of eastern European influence and they play some of the prettiest music I've ever heard, look up their album "The Gulag Orkestar" for some their more Eastern European stuff.
Blackbird Raum is awesome, though it's more just dark sounding, not necessarily 'gypsy', but still, I can see the connection. A Hawk and A Hacksaw is also really great. They're more technical and just really good musicians. Not so punky and loud though, but still check them out. Look up Dark Dark Dark's first album, "The Snow Magic", it's amazing. Really melancholy and...dark. It's one of my favorite albums. They're newer stuff is also really good but it's less "gypsy", and more piano and stuff. But still awesome. And I guess last would have to be Hurray For the Riff Raff. Sort of a mix between American Folk and eastern European sounding stuff. Real tight.


----------



## soapybum

Hurray for the Riff Raff is great, saw them in Nola.


----------



## DregeDE

Yesssss dark dark dark - wild go and wild goose chase are my favorite but then again they are thier most popular - fuck elephant micah, his original version sucked fat herpies cock


----------



## Bandito Dan

I like Elephant Micah a lot. I probably like Dark Dark Dark's Wild Goose Chase a little more, but Elephant Micah is really good IMO.


----------



## mj27

hell yea. thanks all.


----------



## mj27

bryanpaul said:


> i fuckin love this gogol bordello video!....epic
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorites is the Dandelion Junk Queens... if you like accordians and musical saws and gypsy soundin type shit...you might dig 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that last one is from my youtube channel... got a few travel slideshows with music you might like....but yeah



what is that song in last video you posted really like the accordion in it.


----------



## mj27

nevermind. figured out how to use a computer.


----------



## DavidMD

Check out Triciclo Circus Band, they are pretty much a Oaxacan gypsy folk band from Mexico. They mainly play in public areas like streets or parks so people can see them for free. I think it's very much in the gypsy spirit.


----------



## Bandito Dan

Oaxaca seems like such an awesome place. And Oaxacan brass just has such a cool sound.


----------



## SpiderCricket

Here's a rad video featuring a musician named Mogli


----------



## finn

The World Inferno Friendship Society is similar to them I'd think.


----------



## SpiderCricket

Here a full set of a rad band called Mallory


----------



## Teko

i found out about gogol a few months back. i love it. did you know bassnectar produced one of his albums. lol


----------



## Bandito Dan

If we're putting down Mallory and Mogli in here, then I'll add a few like those. Squinch Owl (always in my favorite 3 for sure), An Historic, Early Noise, Sons of An Illustrious Father, Wood Spider, and Thy Courage Quail.


----------



## SpiderCricket

Why not go as far as posting links to where you can get their music for free! The are following:

DIY Halifax: http://www.diyhalifax.ca/
Folk Routes: http://folkroutes.org/


----------



## SpiderCricket

Also, I run a music blog that you should check out! There's a few interviews on it, one being Cud Eastbound. I'll post a link to the site and a video of Cud E. in this post. They are as following:

This Kills Silence (A Music Blog): http://thiskillssilence.tumblr.com/

Cud E.:

The song is called "Fiver's Warning"


----------

